# Indiana Jones 4



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay, so I admit it, I am a movie fan (I did name my dog after a movie director after all) and I love love LOVE Indiana Jones! Really, who doesn't? The new movie's trailer is finally available and I was so giddy with excitement I just had to share! :whoo:

So make sure to watch it as it looks awesome! Who else is excited about this movie? I can't be the only one! 

http://www.indianajones.com/site/index.html


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When I used to play Barbies, Indiana Jones dated Barbie....NOT Ken. 
He was so big he barely fit in the elevator. haha.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, LOL, I'm sure that Barbie prefers Indiana Jones to boring Ken any day. I sure would.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Soooo... what were Barbie and Indiana doing in the elevator anyhow??? hmmmmmmm 

Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Some friends of ours have a beagle named Indiana-yes it's from the movie!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's funny about your friend's beagle Joelle, my best friend has a golden named "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade." They call him Indie for short, of course. He's Posh's "boyfriend." We've even caught them chewing on the same stick!

Lina, I just love the movie theme with Kubrick's name. I think I've told you that already....I'm a big movie gal myself. Heck, I want to make one someday. Sigh. It's just wedding videos for now.

Good practice.

My favorite directors are Jeunet (Amelie), Alejandro González Iñárritu (Amores Perros), Christopher Nolen (Memento), and why am I listing these as the list goes on and on. Of course, Citizen Kane, is the "bomb."

My son is begging me to watch all the Indiana Movies. He's only eight, so I think not. I did let him watch the first one, and he was of course a bit unnerved by the beginning. I made sure he covered his eyes for the rest of the "scarey" parts. Of course, my DH thought I was being way too overprotective as it is a PG movie.

Whatever, he's my baby.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

OK- I am embarrassed to admit this but I think I am the ONLY person to have never seen any of the Indiana Jones movies. I never NOT wanted to see them, I just never did for some reason!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love them!! The trailer looks great!! I go to the movies maybe once a year, so maybe that will be the one I see.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I love the Indiana Jones Films! I remember as a kid going to see Raiders of the Lost Ark. It just blew me away. I had to go back 3 times that weekend to see it. One of my all time favs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

gracie said:


> OK- I am embarrassed to admit this but I think I am the ONLY person to have never seen any of the Indiana Jones movies. I never NOT wanted to see them, I just never did for some reason!


Diana, You're so lucky! Now you have something ahead to look forward too! 

I'll want to see this one! I love Indiana Jones movies. eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

fun, fun, fun, Lina. It'll be nice to have indie back. I love, love, love movie trailers... thanks for sharing


----------

